# Peanut Butter, nuts, coconut..



## M5000 (7/11/15)

Hi people. I counldn't find a thread for this specifically. Please direct me to the correct one if there is one. I am looking for the best e-liquids for peanut butter, nutty and coconut flavours. I am looking for them individually and combined. I have tried a few but there hasn't been enough of the main ingredient, or the complimentary flavour was too fruity for my liking. 

I have been searching high and low, and trying quite a few. Problem is some are really far off, so I would like soe suggestions/help from you guys out there to help me narrow my search a little bit.

Also, has anyone come across a Kauai Peanut Butter Bomb e liquid recipe?

Please share your thoughts and suggestions, because offerings are vast and it would help to narrow it down a little with some guidance.

Thanks


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

I'm not too sure about juices with all those profiles mixed together, you'd likely have to DIY something.

Here are some juices I've tried, that you might like.

*5 Pawns - Castle Long R340 per 30ml




*
_(Coconut, almonds and bourbon)_
Pricey, but really, really nice!
*
Complex Chaos - Coconut Comfort R140 per 30ml



*
_(Coconut, cream, and bakery)_
Economical and really nice!
*
3 Leaves - Nutcracker $20.00 + shipping & tax per 30ml
mmmm, tough luck no picture *
(Hazelnuts & caramelised brown sugar)
Pricey and you'd have to import it yourself, but very nice!
*
Charlie's Chalk Dust - Peanut Butter & Jesus R250.00-R300.00ish, I'd guess. 



*
_(Peanut butter and jam) _
Medium price, not sure if anyone in SA stocks it, but its ok!


----------



## Matt (7/11/15)

Best nut juice for me is still vapecraving daydream. But saidly no where to be found anymore. Havent found a really good nut eliquid after that.


----------



## Silver (7/11/15)

Hi @M5000 
The suggestions above are super

I will add 5Pawns GrandMaster - a very nutty one and high quality
Reviewed it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/five-pawns-juice-reviews.t601/#post-8225


----------



## Andre (8/11/15)

Most authentic roasted peanut juice I have ever tasted is PBC by Nicoticket: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=peanut-butter-cookie-pbc

Love coconut. Try Pyramid by World Wonders or, if you like sweeter, their Table Mountain: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## M5000 (8/11/15)

Brilliant! That was helpful, thanks guys! 

This is off-topic, but I have been reading about a "bridgeless" dripping atomiser which doesn't have to be rebuilt and is apparently great for beginners to test flavours. I don't know the names or brands of these, and I don't know if it goes by another name because I cannot locate it in the forums. Please could you direct me to the correct thread or give me the correct name/s of this atomiser. Apologies for the diversion.


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/15)

M5000 said:


> "bridgeless" dripping atomiser


A quick google picked up Bauway 510 Bridgless Atomizer.
and aero bridgeless atomizers


----------



## M5000 (8/11/15)

Thanks. With all the clones it's a bit difficult to find a particular one listed on our sites. I had found a few names but couldn't locate them locally, so i thought that it could possibly have a particular known name/brand which is used/sold locally. But thanks I will try looking around for that brand.


----------

